# Can't remember the correct name



## foxfirerodandgun (Mar 31, 2019)

For the damage done to glass that gives it a cloudy appearance when it has been in the ground for sometime. Can someone please refresh my memory? Many thanks.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Mar 31, 2019)

-

Commonly known as 'sickness' it is part of the process of devitrification where some of the constituent compounds
 that make up the glass are being leeched out, particularly in acidic conditions.

​


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Mar 31, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------

